
Ask HN: What notable software and hardware make up your dev environment? - nickjj
I thought it would be fun to see what other developers are using in their development environment.<p>For example, what are your favorite &#x2F; notable apps and what type of hardware are you using?<p>Here&#x27;s my list: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nickjanetakis.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;the-tools-i-use
======
mindcrime
Hardware:

1 wimpy Toshiba laptop with only 6BG of RAM (only used for really light stuff
when I'm on the go, working from coffee shops and the like)

1 beefy Dell laptop with 32GB of RAM and an i7 processor. Used when I'm at
home because it's big and heavy, but can run Eclipse, several server
processes, multiple browser windows, etc, and still have RAM left over.

Software:

IDE: eclipse

Text editor: emacs

Software stack elements:

Apache ServiceMix (osgi container)

Grails (web framework)

Groovy

Camel

Java

ActiveMQ (JMS provider)

Spark

Cloud platform:

AWS - EC2, EBS, S3, SES and Route53

Javascript / front-end stuff:

jQuery

Bootstrap

Database:

Postgresql

Payments:

Stripe

------
fuzzygroup
Hey Nick, here's my list: [http://fuzzyblog.io/blog/osx/2017/06/13/the-tools-
i-use.html](http://fuzzyblog.io/blog/osx/2017/06/13/the-tools-i-use.html)

tldr: Macbook Pro and TextMate 2 for most everything.

